# want to make sure I've got everything covered



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Two years ago I rescued Cielo, who had a broken leg, and found this forum very helpful. This last Friday, I was walking to work, and I saw a baby pigeon. She's about the size of an adult robin, she has short wing and tail feathers. Under her wings are almost completely bare, but this morning I saw the small pins of new feathers coming in. 

I named her Miracle because its a miracle no bones were broken. She's lively and curious. From the racing pigeon pictures of day-to-day development, I've estimated that she's 18 to 22 days old. Her head feathers are short and thin (as in not that many). There's still a few yellow wisps on the sides of her neck, and her brown eyes are big for her head, and her beak looks especially big. Friday she looked very gawky and ugly-duckling-like, but now she's less gawky. 

About how old is she, would you say? And how long will it be before she can feed herself? I partially ground up oatmeal, and cooked it with flax-meal, corn meal, and wild bird seeds that I mostly ground up. Oh, yeah, I also added a little ACV. This made a nice thin porridge that she eats (I force her beak open and make her take it) and her crop gets nice and pillowy. Friday I gave her a bath in warm water, and she drank some of the water.

I realized Saturday I hadn't been feeding her enough (not many poops), which is why I made the porridge on Sunday. Now she has lots of poops, which are green and white and a little runny.

Since there are three cats around, I keep Miri in a cat carrier until I can get a bigger cage. She sits on my shoulders while I'm home and likes to nestle in my hair. 

Any more suggestions?

Thanks.
Rach (and Miri)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing good. Her poops will be runny because of all the liquid in her formula. Sounds much younger to me than the age you are estimating.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If she actually drank some of her bath water, then she may be at the point where you can start weaning her. 

Keep a nice deep spill proof dish of seeds near her at all times, and one with water. You can generate her interest in the seeds, by putting some seeds around her and move them around with your finger. Do this before you feed her and make sure she has access to them when you are not feeding her. It may take a week or longer, some youngsters will learn at around 23 days, some later, but usually at 30 days of age they are weaned.

If you have an older bird for the little one to watch eat out of the dish that is a big plus.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for taking this pigeon in. You might find this method of feeding much easier than force feeding her:

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding

You don't have to use a syringe to fill with formula; a clean aspirin bottle or something similar works find. She will learn immediately to stick her beak into the hole and gobble food down.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

*update not so good*

Okay, she was doing great until last night when she seemed a little tipsy, like when you watch a person who is trying to stay awake, and they're falling asleep, so they sway--that is exactly what she looks like. She did okay on my shoulders (she even preened me a little bit! )

This morning, she was doing that more. When I put her down, she stood there, swaying, and then she'd take a few steps and then stand, swaying. She didn't run around or hop on things, as I've become accustumed to her doing. She's very lethargic.

Since her balance is off, I'm thinking maybe one of those times I rinsed her off, water got in her ear and now she's got an inner ear infection? Sometimes she shakes her head, and she looks exacly like she's indicating 'no.' Would tetracycline help? 

I'm waiting for a bird vet to call me back. I'll have access on line for the next hour and half (til almost seven mountain time--that's nine pm eastern). If any of you reply after that tonight or in the morning, please email me at [email protected]. I will be able to check that periodically from my phone, but I don't have access to the forum through my phone. No internet at home either. 

Thanks for any suggestions and help.
Rachael and Miri.


----------

